# Normal Poo?



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

What would you guys consider normal poo? Gypsy at first had diarrhea from being fed something different at the shelter then on to what I chose to feed her. I added pumpkin to her food for a few days and her diarrhea is gone. But I'm not certain if her poop is normal. Sometimes she poos pieces that have form to them, not a hard poop but one you could easily use tissue to pick up and it wouldn't stick to the floor (I hope that makes sense). Other times she has poops that aren't runny, but muddy in consistency. Is that ok or should it always be more formed? 
I'm feeding her Wellness Core Grain Free Puppy Formula.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> What would you guys consider normal poo? Gypsy at first had diarrhea from being fed something different at the shelter then on to what I chose to feed her. I added pumpkin to her food for a few days and her diarrhea is gone. But I'm not certain if her poop is normal. Sometimes she poos pieces that have form to them, not a hard poop but one you could easily use tissue to pick up and it wouldn't stick to the floor (I hope that makes sense). Other times she has poops that aren't runny, but muddy in consistency. Is that ok or should it always be more formed?
> I'm feeding her Wellness Core Grain Free Puppy Formula.


As long as its not runny ice cream swirl poops every single day she is ok  both my furballs have different poops dependin on what they get their mouths in. Sometimes my parents feed them fruits,veg, and lettuce. I feed them treats. Sometimes they help themselves to the garden outside or even the dirt. Just like humans we can't have solid poop everyday haha!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> As long as its not runny ice cream swirl poops every single day she is ok  both my furballs have different poops dependin on what they get their mouths in. Sometimes my parents feed them fruits,veg, and lettuce. I feed them treats. Sometimes they help themselves to the garden outside or even the dirt. Just like humans we can't have solid poop everyday haha!


Yeah I figured that it wasn't a big issue, but I worry about knowing if the food I feed her agrees with her. I know some dogs have issues with poultry & things like that. The puppy formula that I feed her is chicken based. They have 2 other kinds that are all life stages that I thought I might try too. I just got the puppy formula because she needs to pack on some weight!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Her poo should be firm, or at least formed. Consistently soft poo would concern me.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Her poo should be firm, or at least formed. Consistently soft poo would concern me.


By firm do you mean like if I had to pick it up with a paper napkin I should be able to pick it right up? 
What would be a cause of soft poo? It's not diarrhea at all, it's kinda like what pigeonsheep said...ice cream swirl.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Normal bowel movements will be solid and firm. It will leave no traces if picked up with a napkin.  Think tootsie roll form. :lol:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

TLI said:


> Normal bowel movements will be solid and firm. It will leave no traces if picked up with a napkin.  Think tootsie roll form. :lol:


Got it! Hmm, I wonder why some of Gypsy's poos have been that way & some have been like I described as muddy.....?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Food intolerance, getting crumbs, table food, stress, worms.....Many things can cause it. Be careful with the bully sticks. If she's got some tummy issues going on, they can make it worse. I'd get to the bottom of it before offering anything other than her regular food.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I absolutely agree with TLI, just give her her food for now, nothing else at all, and see if she firms up. 
I noticed you are trying to put weight on her, are you feeding very large meals? She might do better with additional small meals, rather than 2 or 3 big ones.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I absolutely agree with TLI, just give her her food for now, nothing else at all, and see if she firms up.
> I noticed you are trying to put weight on her, are you feeding very large meals? She might do better with additional small meals, rather than 2 or 3 big ones.


The bully stick she just got this morning, first one ever..until then all she's had is her food. I feed her 3 x's daily and she eats 1/4 of a cup each time...that's wet food.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So how long has she been on that food? And you are certain she isn't eating anything else at all? Not even crumbs from the floor?


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> So how long has she been on that food? And you are certain she isn't eating anything else at all? Not even crumbs from the floor?


I picked her up from the shelter June 28th and she's been eating it since then. At first she did have diarrhea so for a few days I added pumpkin in her food and her diarrhea went away. Maybe she just hasn't quite adjusted? 
Nope that's all she gets. She is VERY supervised as she's still potty training.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed Wellness Core grain free dry. Are you feeding canned food? If so, that could also be part of the problem. If you want to feed the canned, maybe spread the meals out to four per day instead of 3 like Stella suggested.

I switched my golden from the chicken based food to the ocean formula and her poops firmed up, they were a little too soft! Also, if I feed them too much food, it is on the softer side.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> I feed Wellness Core grain free dry. Are you feeding canned food? If so, that could also be part of the problem. If you want to feed the canned, maybe spread the meals out to four per day instead of 3 like Stella suggested.
> 
> I switched my golden from the chicken based food to the ocean formula and her poops firmed up, they were a little too soft! Also, if I feed them too much food, it is on the softer side.


Yep I am feeding canned food version. I may try the feeding her the 4 times daily. 
By ocean formula do you mean the salmon, white fish & herring one?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe so. It's the only one Wellness makes. My DIL goes crazy checking on dog foods! She is always researching what's in it, how it is processed, at what temperature. . .! It's kind of her hobby! haha.


----------

